# Overhead Router/Milling machine



## dutoitk (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Guys

A few weeks back I started looking for a jig that would give me the ease of use of a overhead router, but with the control of a milling machine. I need the control to accurately route the in-letting in rifle stocks
The immediate answer was to buy a CNC machine, but the all important budget does not allow such a splash of cash.

The answer was to build my own router/milling machine. I bought a small compound table for the X & Y axis, and built a linear slide for the Z axis and mounting point for the router. It is still a work in progress, I have just added travel stops and I am busy making a polycarbonate safety screen to hide behind.

Kevin


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Very good Kevin I have something similar which I use instead of the below bench router which is much safer for a number of processes
Tom


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Do you conr\trol the depth of the router by the setup or on the router itself>

Very good idea I wish I had time to play and tinker with stuff like that.


----------



## dutoitk (Oct 4, 2009)

TRN

Both methods work, but I mostly use the router for depth control and the z axis to position the routers surface just above the timber.
When using the router to plane , I set the router at max depth and control with the z axis.

Kevin


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

dutoitk said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> A few weeks back I started looking for a jig that would give me the ease of use of a overhead router, but with the control of a milling machine. I need the control to accurately route the in-letting in rifle stocks
> The immediate answer was to buy a CNC machine, but the all important budget does not allow such a splash of cash.
> ...


Would a Woodrat not fit the bill?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## dutoitk (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Peter

Just had a look at the Woodrat for the first time. It is an impressive jig.

I found a distributor here in South Africa, but he is 1400 Km's from my home, and it does not look like he carries stock as the price is listed as POA.

For interest, would the woodrat be able to route 500mm long slots in timber measuring 1100 x 180 x 50mm in size.


----------



## dutoitk (Oct 4, 2009)

This is an example of what I need to route.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Have you considered using a router lift kit and do this work on a router table?

A drill press with forester bits would work as well using a fence.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Kevin

That's a very tricky setup,,now I see why you made the MILL setup for wood..one thing is cutting the stock out but the inside ,,WOW ... needs to be dead on.. good job ..

======




dutoitk said:


> This is an example of what I need to route.


----------



## dutoitk (Oct 4, 2009)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Have you considered using a router lift kit and do this work on a router table?
> 
> A drill press with forester bits would work as well using a fence.



TRN

I started out using forester bits but getting the desired result always involved a lot of chiselling and sanding. I still use them for making the large deep holes.
A lot of the inletting is blind and using a router table is just to tricky and results in a lot of fire wood. The tollerance on some cuts is less than 0.2 mm.

I transfer the measurements into CAD and then paste the printout on the timber. It is then just a matter of cut between the lines.

some more pic's attached.


----------



## dutoitk (Oct 4, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Nice job Kevin
> 
> That's a very tricky setup,,now I see why you made the MILL setup for wood..one thing is cutting the stock out but the inside ,,WOW ... needs to be dead on.. good job ..
> 
> ======



Thanks Bob

Yes it must be dead on as the rifle action need to fit perfectly in the stock. A lose or uneven fit around the action effects the accuracy of the rifle.


----------



## SparkyOR (Oct 15, 2009)

I like it a lot! I had a small mill for a while (Seig X2 Chinese) that I did a little wood milling with. Since gotten rid of it. Now I have an X-Y table made of wood, that I can put on my drill press, or down the road on an overhead mounted router. It's not as good as steel, but the price is right. Do you notice any significant flexing of the router away from the workpiece?


----------

